# Calling All Trader Joe's Addicts!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Even though I once lived very close to one of the original Trader Joe's in Pasadena, I was never a fan till they opened one a few years ago near me in Atlanta. And by near me, it was still a 15 to 25 minute trek depending on traffic. I moved back to Cali in December and now have TWO within 5 minutes of me!

I just love them and it is hard for me to even explain why. I think it is a combo of things; the consistency of quality, the unique items they sell and I find there prices relatively cheap. Even though I always seem to spend a small fortune. Their customer service also pretty great. You can return anything, even if you just didn't like it and you will never have a problem finding someone to help you.

Some people just don't get it... and so it certainly is not for everyone. My parents have one near them but rarely shop there.

Here is a really good article on the Company, I found pretty fascinating...

I know I am not alone! So I thought I would start a thread where y'all could post your favorite TJ's items, recipes you have come up with with there products and any other fun TJ's related stuff. 

So to get the ball rolling here are some of my favorite items right now:

Fruit Frenzy Bars: 1.99 for a box of 4, so good and just 120 calories each! I'm sure kids would like them but they are "grown up" pops imo.
Mache' lettuce
crumbled goat cheese 
mini goat cheese rounds (ok, I like goat cheese!)
Indian simmer sauces
basic marinara sauce
100 calorie popcorn
Fat Free Mango Greek Yogurt
edamame hummus
Peanut butter filled, chocolate covered pretzels... ie:crack

and this is pretty cute:





If you don't have a Trader Joe's in your area... my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The nearest TJ's to me is about 100 miles, but it's near where my daughters live, so I get to go there once in awhile. (It just opened a few months ago.) I love their goat cheese rounds (1 oz. each), as well as their triple creme brie. They have some other cheeses that I've tried that are great, some great crackers, and beautiful fruits and vegetables.  (I was a mouse in a former life.) It seems as if I'm always in a hurry when I go there, and am usually a few hours away from  returning to my home, so I haven't tried many of the refrigerated or frozen foods.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The nearest TJ to me is 120 miles, 2 mountain passes away. However, we have been known to take a day trip just to go there!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty much -- what's not to like at Trader Joe's.  I'm about equidistant from two -- five miles to the south in Westmont and five miles to the west in Glen Ellyn.      And I heard what is probably a rumor (?) that another is opening closer -- about 3.5 miles.  That would be nice.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Trader Joe's is great!
To me, their best product is Trader Joe's Dijon Mustard with White Wine. Made in Dijon, France and it's like $1.69 for 13 ounces. Far and away the best dijon mustard I've ever had and at such a cheap price!
Their spagetti/pasta sauce is pretty good too!
I have two TJs within 20 minutes of me, but they are both really small, not at all like the ones out West.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

One of my favorite place to pick up chocolates. When dad used to deploy we would send a lot of dried fruits and nuts. I am a fan of their pumpkin coffee. The staff at the location I used to frequent (I live across the city now) is amazing , Erick often brought me can keep back. When my family visits from Hawaii they usually make a stop.
So many happy memories about TJ's 
One day when shopping there we ran into some of our friends who happened to be on vacation in Vegas from northern Japan. I was walking around the store between classes and her son saw me. He could not believe the odds so he grabbed his mom and they apparently were following me around the store. (Last time I saw then I was in my freshman year of high school and I was in college then). I ran into my dad at the store and his presence confirmed that I was me. I hear my name and there they were. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Love Trader Joe's, especially the pork shu mai, the mushroom flatbread, the BEST vanilla ice cream, those little waffle-like cookie with the caramel in them...oh, I could go on and on.

Cuechick, since you like goat cheese, have you had the goat cheese log with the blueberries on top? Yum!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We absolutely love Trader Joe's--got hooked in San Diego and were soooo happy when they started having them on the east coast.  We have two different ones we regularly stop at here in Northern VA, depending on where we are.  Love the wasabi peas...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I shop there periodically.  They have a good selection of out-of-the-mainstream craft beers.  But it's not on my usual 'route' of errands so it's not a regular stop for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We stop a couple of times a month.  There's one near where we get our hair cut in Springfield, so we usually combine those trips.  And occasionally, when we take one of the cars out for a drive on the GW Parkway, we head up to the one in Alexandria.  In addition to the wasabi peas, there are a couple of cereals that hubby likes, and also some of the cookies, some frozen veggies we can't get other places, and we love their sweet potato chips.  I used to get their Pirates' Booty but don't anymore since I'm watching my carb intake.  I could polish off a bag of that in nothing flat, unfortunately.  So better not to have it in the house.  

Betsy


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you seen the blog What's Good at Trader Joe's?  Their recommendations, to us, have been spot-on.  Their best recommendation so far has been the Triple Ginger Lemon Ice Cream.

We really like their flour tortillas, chocolate chips, mayo, and the DH buys a lot of his hiking/wilderness foods there (raisins, nuts, etc.).  I enjoy trying out the unusual beers & wines . 

I'm not a HUGE fan of TJs but the spouse is, & he has a relative who works in the corporate office.  I'm perfectly happy with our great local grocery store for most items, with TJs being an occasional outing - especially since the nearest is an hour away.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

So many good items at Trader Joe's. 

Their 100% Pure Grade B Maple Syrup in the 25 ounce bottle is wonderful! Dark and rich, it has a wonderful flavor and is not quite as sweet as the Grade A; more flavor with fewer calories. Yumm! It is a staple at my house and my mom's house.

I am a big fan of their Go Raw trail mix and the noncrystallized ginger.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like their "samples".
They often combine products in a unique way.
For instance:
combine a container of their tomato soup with (rainbow rice?) frozen package with rice, lemongrass.  

Together makes dynomite tomato/rice soup like you never tasted before.
I will correct this post with the correct name of the rice thingie.
TJs had this on their sample stand one day and I have loved it ever since.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Their 100% Pure Grade B Maple Syrup in the 25 ounce bottle is wonderful! Dark and rich, it has a wonderful flavor and is not quite as sweet as the Grade A; more flavor with fewer calories. Yumm! It is a staple at my house and my mom's house.


I forgot to mention this--another of hubby's favorites!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Hamerfan, you might also like their Garlic aioli mustard, tasty as a condiment and it is great for making salad dressing.

I will look for that goatcheese/blueberry roll and I've seen the ginger lemon ice cream so I will check it out. 

Someone also mentioned their flour tortillas, I just tried the "handmade" ones and they are a-may-zing! So fresh, I plan to use them next week to make rolled up sandwiches for a group.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

We are always within 3 miles on East coast as well as west coast. I am not a shopper but I like their wines. Good wines at good prices.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I was never a fan till they opened one a few years ago near me in Atlanta. And by near me, it was still a 15 to 25 minute trek depending on traffic. I moved back to Cali in December and now have TWO within 5 minutes of me!


My wife and I go occasionally to the Trader Joe's in Norcross on the north side of Atlanta. It's always a fun trip with all the unique items they sell.

My sister in Portland, Maine used to have us mail her stuff, but they finally opened a store in Maine, so she's happy now.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a huge fan!  I'll have to look out for the non-crystallized ginger next time.

Our faves:
Flax seed chips (plain) - best tortilla chips ever!  talk about polishing off bags in one sitting... especially with the avocados
Arugula - their herbs tend to be expensive compared to the grocer but the bags of lettuce are cheap; love the arugula!
Basil - in the pot, lasts forever; always find super healthy plants there
Two-buck Chuck - can't beat Charles Shaw for a decent wine at a good price (though the Merlot is off this year)
Trail mix and nuts - again, the prices and freshness can not be beat
Old Amsterdam Gouda - a nice aged gouda with good salt crystallization, love the texture and flavor
Triple Cream Brie - they have some lovely cheeses, port salut and champignon too but those are everywhere
Carne Asada - got a case of this for my wedding rehearsal dinner, think that dinner was better than the big day  =0)
Spinach Quinoa Superfoods Salad with Carrot Miso Dressing - botching the name but so so so good
Power berries covered in chocolate - guilty pleasure, I trick myself into thinking this is "health food"

That's all I can think of right now.... keep the suggestions coming!  They're only about a mile away from me....


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, the 2 Buck Chuck ($2.49 here in Oregon) isn't bad, but the Merlot this year--I've gotten two corked bottles. That said, there's a lot of pretty damn good, inexpensive wine there. I especially recommend Chariot, Vinho Verde, any of the Moon series (Blue Moon, Old Moon, Honey Moon etc) and the Block wines, red and white box table wines that are really drinkable and really cheap. Block is best with food, not just sipping, though.

Our faves:
Fruit Floes popsicles
Frozen fruit
Ahi tuna
Assorted cheeses, especially toscano with black pepper, parmesan, and stilton with apricots
Organic whole milk cream-on-top yogurt
Roasted sunflower seeds
Cheap wine
Chile spice dried mango
Dried green mango, which I can't eat but I love
Pre-cooked polenta in shelf-stable chubs
Frozen tamales
Fresh sugar snap peas
Pound plus chocolate bars

And their meat is pretty good. Right now, TJs is our main grocery supplier.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

TJ's has so many _unsalted_ nuts and seeds. Rarely can find that in a grocery store.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish we had one of those, but that will never happen down here in Texas. We have our local grocer (HEB), that runs everyone out of town. They ran out Albertson's. 

I also would really love to have an ALDI. I been hoping for years. Just when I moved away from Oklahoma, they opened the stores there. They opened a couple of them up north I think, but again, nobody wants to come down south for some reason.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

We have no TJs in Vermont, but there are rumors that one will open soon, if they can get through the town's Development Review Board. There is also one opening near my mother-in-law's house in Portsmouth, NH, so that will be good, if the Vermont one doesn't happen. 

I just love the unique items, and reasonable prices. I'm keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I just love the unique items, and reasonable prices.


Trader Joe's sure has both.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I also would really love to have an ALDI. I been hoping for years. Just when I moved away from Oklahoma, they opened the stores there. They opened a couple of them up north I think, but again, nobody wants to come down south for some reason.


Trader Joe's is actually owned by one of the Aldi brothers and Aldi in Germany uses Trader Joe's as a brandname for dried fruit and nuts and things like that. I really wish they'd bring over Trader Joe's stores as well, as a sort of premium Aldi.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Trader Joe's is actually owned by one of the Aldi brothers and Aldi in Germany uses Trader Joe's as a brandname for dried fruit and nuts and things like that. I really wish they'd bring over Trader Joe's stores as well, as a sort of premium Aldi.


Interesting, I didn't know that. I so long for Aldi though. I miss it. I read the american stores sales sheets every week and weep


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's an Aldi even closer to me than the two TJ's -- almost walking distance.  Been there for years, but I've been in it only once or twice.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I go to Trader Joe's at least once a week. 

Their parking lots are always chaotic. It was like that in Minneapolis and now that I live in San Francisco, it's worse. That's my only complaint.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The parking lot at TJ's in Glen Ellyn is small -- difficult to get in and out of.  I don't go there.  Parking lot at TJ's in Westmont is BIG.  It's a good-sized strip with other good stores.  Plenty of parking -- easy in and out of the lot.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes there is an Aldis connection and this article talks about it and how the whole operation works. Very different from what I thought. I always assumed there was some big Trader Joe's plant but ALL their products our out sourced! Really, very interesting!
There once was an actual Trader Joe but he sold it years ok to the German company...

*Re: Parking*! Yes big problem here too! I had my only fender bender _ever_ in the one nearest me... One time a bunch of people were trying to come and go all at the same time and I put my stuff away and took the reins and directed the traffic! LOL! They all thanked me, one woman said "I thought I'd never get out!"

Just after that they put in ARROWS directing the traffic in one direction! It has made a big difference (even though a lot of peeps ignore them) Had they been in place earlier, I would not have had my accident! Or at least it would have been her fault since she was coming from what is now the wrong direction ...I was backing out of my space, she was waiting for it but I never saw her... ie: she was too close but it was tec my fault...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

p.s. love seeing those list... so many things to try!


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

I really like almost all their frozen stuff that I've tried, and somehow almost everything is cheaper than Stop and Shop or any other grocery store.


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

I love Trader Joe's. Sadly, we don't have a TJ here in Utah. When I lived in California I'd pick up some Two-Buck-Chuck and they use to have these Canadian maple cookies  that rocked!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Yes there is an Aldis connection and this article talks about it and how the whole operation works. Very different from what I thought. I always assumed there was some big Trader Joe's plant but ALL their products our out sourced! Really, very interesting!
> There once was an actual Trader Joe but he sold it years ok to the German company...


That's very much how Aldi operates. All the Aldi store brands are manufactured by various brandname manufacturers and then sold under Aldi's own store brandnames. There are even websites identifying which Aldi product is identical to which brandname product.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Almost forgot.
Their monthly newsletters/advertisements they send out are terrific. I like reading the stuff in there almost as much as shopping at the store. Almost.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Another fan here.  The closest one is about four miles away, but it's sort of on the way home from most places, and it's very close to the public library, so I'll combine trips to go there once every couple of weeks.

Recently I opened a bottle of wine that had been part of a gift basket last Christmas, and it was pretty good.  I had never heard of the winery, though,  so I Googled it....  and was floored to discover that this was the Two-Buck Chuck I had only vaguely heard of.  Headed straight for TJ's to get a couple more.    (I don't usually buy wine there, because there's a Total Wine very close to it which has better prices  --  but maybe not!)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a big fan too.  There's not near me, though.  I live in Queens, NY.  There are a few in Manhattan and I can only go to a store near one of my workout places.  But lugging stuff on the subway is never pleasant.  So I can only do limited shopping there.  I love their frozen fish stuffs.  And recently I discovered their fruit preserves.  And I love their peanut butter spread.  Hmm.....


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Susan, the thing about Chuck is that it's almost literally never the same wine twice. It's odds and ends from different vintners that get the Chuck label slapped on 'em. If you find a bottle you really like, track down the batch and buy more because the next batch will not be the same. I know someone who goes regularly with friends; they'll buy a bottle, go out to the parking lot, open it, sample all round. If they like it, they go back and buy a couple of cases of that lot. It's why TJ's rarely samples Chuck; the lots vary too much.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda, that's useful info!  Thanks.  

Now, how would I identify a specific batch?  These two bottles just say 2010 Merlot.  The one from Christmas was the same.  But presumably there are different batches within a year....  how do I tell?


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel lucky that there's a Trader Joe's a few minutes from my house. I love it. The prices rock and the food's fun.

I found a really great roasted seaweed snack at Trader Joe's for 99 cents, but you really have to love seafood to enjoy them. It's like eating sushi without all the calories.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Susan, look at the box and take a note. Also ask the employee who stocks the wine department. They're usually both knowledgable and friendly, at least at my two TJs.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm.  The ones I picked were stacked on top of a pile of cases, with no way to know which one they came from.  But I'll definitely keep this in mind for the future.  Thanks again!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> I know someone who goes regularly with friends; they'll buy a bottle, go out to the parking lot, open it, sample all round. If they like it, they go back and buy a couple of cases of that lot. It's why TJ's rarely samples Chuck; the lots vary too much.


I have friends who do the same......taste Chuck in the parking lot, then go back for more if they like it.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Off topic: Jane, I have a Cav who looks a lot like your avatar.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

TJs has opened a few stores in Texas with plans for more. Not sure if any are near y'all, but... 

I love TJs. I'm lucky enough to be able to walk to one and another 2 are just a few miles away.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just checked their website and they are opening one in San Antonio in October. Unfortunately, they are putting it in such a horrible place, its almost impossible for me to drive there.  .
Awful busy roads getting there. Yikes what were they thinking. The roads going there are in horrible shape, its like driving through the worst part of town and then you end up at one of the newer pretentious upper scale shopping area. I lived here for 12 years and I never drove there.  

Oh well.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, poo. Although, if things play out as they have elsewhere, that's just the first in town.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm just back.    Didn't get anything particularly special this trip.  Got a chunk of cheese.  Seems much more reasonably priced at TJ's than at grocery stores.  Did get a jar of TJ's satay sauce.  Ingredients sound good to me, but I don't really know what it is?  What to use it for?  Peanuts in it.  I've had and like peanut sauce.  Is that what it is?  Mix some into pasta and chicken pieces?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I wouldn't put satay on pasta, but that's me. Make a big chicken stir fry and mix some in, or if you do want to try noodles use Asian ones--Thai rice noodles, for instance.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm just back.  Didn't get anything particularly special this trip. Got a chunk of cheese. Seems much more reasonably priced at TJ's than at grocery stores. Did get a jar of TJ's satay sauce. Ingredients sound good to me, but I don't really know what it is? What to use it for? Peanuts in it. I've had and like peanut sauce. Is that what it is? Mix some into pasta and chicken pieces?


Traditionally, satay sauce is served with grilled chicken skewers. However, I usually dice some chicken, put it in a pan and fry it, add some chopped fruit or vegetable and maybe a tin of cashew nuts, pour the satay sauce in and serve with rice.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

They have two great non-dairy ice cream alternatives.  One is a soy-based Cherry Chocolate Chip and the other is a coconut milk chocolate.  Both are phenomenal.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Traditionally, satay sauce is served with grilled chicken skewers. However, I usually dice some chicken, put it in a pan and fry it, add some chopped fruit or vegetable and maybe a tin of cashew nuts, pour the satay sauce in and serve with rice.


Since I don't cook, to me pasta / noodles kind of equals rice. I like rice, both brown and white. Therefore would think chicken and pasta mixed with some satay sauce would be OK?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Since I don't cook, to me pasta / noodles kind of equals rice. I like rice, both brown and white. Therefore would think chicken and pasta mixed with some satay sauce would be OK?


You could always try it with pasta and let us know!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

balaspa said:


> They have two great non-dairy ice cream alternatives. One is a soy-based Cherry Chocolate Chip and the other is a coconut milk chocolate. Both are phenomenal.


OK, now you're just taunting me. ("we've got non-dairy cherry chocolate chip ice cream and you don't - nah nah!") 

Please please please, South Burlington Development Review Board - let TJ's come to town!

[ok, back to work]


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Since I don't cook, to me pasta / noodles kind of equals rice. I like rice, both brown and white. Therefore would think chicken and pasta mixed with some satay sauce would be OK?


I'm pretty sure it would work with pasta, too, if that's what you prefer. My parents sometimes eat it with potatoes, which is definitely not the way it's served in Indonesia either.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'm pretty sure it would work with pasta, too, if that's what you prefer. My parents sometimes eat it with potatoes, which is definitely not the way it's served in Indonesia either.


Probably going to try it tomorrow night. Frozen pizza tonight. Few years ago I got a Presto Pizzazz Pizza Oven. Love that thing. May not "bake" a pizza like a conventional oven, but it uses less 'lectric and doesn't heat up the kitchen.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I got to go to Trader Joe's today, and it was the first time I've ever been there by myself so that I could actually go up and down all the aisles. (I live 100 miles away from TJ's, so I usually go there after the fam has gone out to eat. I stocked up on kale, figs, crackers, and LOTS of varieties of cheese! I got lots of other things, too, and managed to spend over $100. (I picked up some things for my daughters, so at least all of that money wasn't spent on food for my husband me.)


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I love TJ's because it's one of the few places with good vegetarian options.  The tamales, vegetable pot stickers, and meatless chicken nuggets are some of my favorites.  But I think the mac and cheese bites take the cake.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> I love TJ's because it's one of the few places with good vegetarian options. The tamales, vegetable pot stickers, and meatless chicken nuggets are some of my favorites. But I think the mac and cheese bites take the cake.


When my vegetarian husband and I were visiting my mom, I suggested she pick up some vegetarian "meat" balls at TJ's. We were eating dinner, and she looked concerned, and went into the kitchen. When she came back, she said they tasted so good she was afraid she'd bought regular meat balls. But all was well.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the TJ's satay peanut sauce.  I cooked Ronzoni Healthy Harvest whole grain noodles.  Mixed together the noodles, cooked chicken breast pieces, and frozen peas with a little EVOO.  Then stirred in few spoonfuls of the satay sauce.  Works for me.  I don't (know how to) cook.  I liked it.  I've used Jade Sichuan peanut sauce in the past which I also like.  The sauces are sort of similar . . . but different.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Mixed together the noodles, cooked chicken breast pieces, and frozen peas


Since you say that you don't cook, I thought I'd mention that those ingredients are the basis for my favorite summery pasta salad. To those three, I just add a couple of spoons of mayonnaise, a couple of spoons of water, and a handful of sliced almonds for crunch. Chill for a couple of hours. Easy-peasy.


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> When my vegetarian husband and I were visiting my mom, I suggested she pick up some vegetarian "meat" balls at TJ's. We were eating dinner, and she looked concerned, and went into the kitchen. When she came back, she said they tasted so good she was afraid she'd bought regular meat balls. But all was well.


I love all things red meat and even I love the pizza flavored veggie burgers and meatballs at Traders. The burgers are like eating a cheese pizza with lots of toppings. 

Of course, their non veggie meatballs are to die for. I've eaten those on their own as a snack, with just a bit of dressing for a dip.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone upthread said they could walk to a Trader Joe's.  I wish . . . .  I am only 5 miles from two TJ's so not bad.


----------



## Tacie Graves (Jul 7, 2012)

We have two within relatively easy driving, but they're the Midwestern small size stores.  Even small, though, they're a lifesaver for us.  We're a family of autism spectrum folks--4 in one house!--and we have a lot of food issues.  TJ's doesn't load everything with corn or gluten like a lot of places.  Don't get me wrong, we still have to be careful, but I can at least reasonably expect to be able to pick up a jar of a sauce and NOT find HFCS, added gluten, tons of MSG and other neuro-active stuff.  It's a great thing!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Tacie, just so. Three of us have gluten issues, one and a half of us have dairy issues, and we all react badly to HFCS. It's really easy to work around our problems at TJ's.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Trader Joe's today.  Got another jar of Satay peanut sauce.  I've never eaten much cereal, but have been eating Cheerios lately.  (Helps lower cholesterol?)  So today I got Trade Joe's O's.    Someone upthread said TJ's dijon mustard is good.  I got a jar of TJ's Whole Grain Dijon Mustard.  I didn't like mustard as a kid (ketchup only), but now I do.  And finally I got TJ's Moist Chewy Coconut Bonbons.  Haven't tried those as yet.  I'm sure they'll be good.  (Where did I find this willpower lately?  All the good stuff I have here and I'm not binging!!!)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

None in Alaska sadly, there is a TJ near the Seattle Airport at least there used to be one.
Sylvia


----------



## MindAttic (Aug 14, 2011)

I went to Trader Joe's a few days ago and brought home the fixings for one of their samples. It's pasta, bruschetta sauce and crumbled feta cheese. You make the pasta, put it in a bowl, add some olive oil, the sauce and the feta, mix it all together and then you have a really delicious meal.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Trader Joe's here is celebrating 12th anniversary in the location -- cake, raffles, a lot of samples, live music.  

Finished jar of TJ's Peanut Satay Sauce.  Got another.  I like it.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Last May there was an article in our papers that they would be opening a store in Denver, but I have not heard anything more since.  Hope they didn't change their mind.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

There is nothing like going to trader how's and only spending thirty bucks on groceries. Stocked up on bento foods. Turkey meatballs.  Mini pita breads for mini pita pocket sandwiches. Veggies. Some other things I never meant to buy but love. I always go there intending to get an item or two, but end up with so much more

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Just got back from Trader Joe's. I bought Go Raw trail mix and Uncrystallized Candied Ginger among other things.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Garlic naan. A lot of garlic flavor without the heat that usually accompanies a lot of garlic


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

ak rain said:


> None in Alaska sadly, there is a TJ near the Seattle Airport at least there used to be one.
> Sylvia


Yep, it is still there by the airport. I have been there once. I was just went to the one in Federal Way last Sunday. What a madhouse. 5 registers were open and people were in line at least 15 deep in each one. I just turned around and walked out. I will try it later.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday I got TJ's Mini Milk Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups.  (They are mini for sure.)  Ya know -- if they're TJ's, they gotta be good for you.    Nothin' like chocolate / peanut butter combo.  YUM!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Yesterday I got TJ's Mini Milk Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups.


Oh, those taste _good!_


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I haven't visited for a while but like their wines...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mint dark  chocolate espresso beans are now my fuel of choice

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Yesterday I got TJ's Mini Milk Chocolate Peanut Butter Cups.


 Those are great mixed into brownies. I need to try them in cookies to see if they melt enough to work.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My fiance and I are there quite often.  They have a soy-based cherry/chocolate chip ice cream that is fantastic and a chocolate ice cream made from coconut milk that is out of this world.  They also have these mini tacos that we love and it's our go-to place to get coconut oil for cooking.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> My fiance and I are there quite often.


How far are you from a TJ's? I've got a choice of two -- 'bout five miles each. One has much better parking than the other. TJ's could not be too close for me. Someone upthread said they can walk to TJ's. Envy!!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> How far are you from a TJ's? I've got a choice of two -- 'bout five miles each. One has much better parking than the other. TJ's could not be too close for me. Someone upthread said they can walk to TJ's. Envy!!


You have 2 to choose from and you still have envy? My nearest is 3 or so hours away. But there is a proposal to build one in South Burlington, VT. It's interesting - there is a facebook group called something like "I want a Trader Joe's in Vermont" and the owners of the group let the Trader Joe's developers have access to the facebook group, to post updates about the proposal and the development review board meeting, etc. They want us all to attend the meeting and voice our opinion about the development.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The closest one to me is about 100 miles away, but it happens to be close to where my daughters live. I seldom miss a chance to go there when I visit them. I just discovered their Gorgonzola crackers, which are absolutely delicious. I love their goat cheeses, as well as their assortment of Bries. There are other things tht I've discovered, as well, and the favorites mentioned in this thread have been very helpful. Sure wish I had a Trader Joe's within walking distance, but I live in the boondocks in northwest Missouri, so nothing is within walking distance for me, with the exception of my car and the mailbox.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> with the exception of my car and the mailbox.


So funny!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My fiance and I went there again this weekend.  Stocked up on the ice cream, plus avocados and other great stuff - all of it for so little cash. Love it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Made my first trip to TJ's today. The store (Albany, NY) had recently opened & it was crazy busy. Luckily there was an empty parking lot next door because TJ's lot was full. I read this thread & took notes on all your favorites & picked up quite a few of them. Sweet potato chips, pork shumei, TJ's Ohs, pound plus chocolate bars....I live 2 hrs away so my trips won't be frequent but I am looking forward to going again when I have a little more time & hopefully at a less busy time of day.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Got two jars of Satay Peanut sauce yesterday.  And TJ's pesto sauce, tomato paste, frozen blueberries, and Roasted Garlic with Tantalizing Balance of Onions and Herbs chicken sausage.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I finally opened my box of their chicken and veggie shumai. Will see how it turns out, most likely good.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Got two jars of Satay Peanut sauce yesterday. And TJ's pesto sauce, tomato paste, frozen blueberries, and Roasted Garlic with Tantalizing Balance of Onions and Herbs chicken sausage.


Sandpiper, I looked for the Satay peanut sauce but couldn't find it. I probably walked by it; it was hard to see stuff on the shelves b/c it was so crowded. Is this sauce at all spicy? I found a recipe & have been making my own version but I'm always looking for other options. I really want to go back!!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Dark Chocolate Covered Cherries. I miss Trader Joe's...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Sandpiper, I looked for the Satay peanut sauce but couldn't find it. I probably walked by it; it was hard to see stuff on the shelves b/c it was so crowded. Is this sauce at all spicy? I found a recipe & have been making my own version but I'm always looking for other options. I really want to go back!!


Look in the area with ethnic foods -- Asian, Italian, etc. There was also a row of it on a shelf above an open freezer case. It's in a round, not too tall jar. I don't know whether to call it spicy. Not "hot" spicy. I can taste a little peanut. I like it. I'm into my third jar with a fourth in the cupboard.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Look in the area with ethnic foods -- Asian, Italian, etc. It's in a round, not too tall jar. I don't know whether to call it spicy. Not "hot" spicy. I can taste a little peanut. I like it. I'm into my third jar.


Thank you, helps to see what it looks like! I'll be sure to look closer next time


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not computer literate, but I know how to post a photo on KBs.  Photobucket is doing strange things today.  Photo I posted of Satay Sauce seems to come and go??

I love camera phones for things like this . . . if everything works.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I am not computer literate, but I know how to post a photo on KBs. Photobucket is doing strange things today. Photo I posted of Satay Sauce seems to come and go??
> 
> I love camera phones for things like this . . . if everything works.


I'm not computer savvy at all & I never did figure out how to post pics here....however that was prior to switching over from PC to Mac. Maybe it's easier now


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby, I'm on a Mac also -- for 2+ years. Love it.

To post a photo, you first have to upload it to a site such as Photobucket. After uploading it there, copy the IMG code and paste it in your post on KBs. This is the IMG code for my Satay sauce photo:










_Except there should be no space after "[IMG". _ If I closed the space, the photo would show up BIG. So that is where you determine the size of the photo you post. I usually start with "", then the remainder of the IMG code. [i] The "width=number" determines size of photo.[/i] At this point there should be a space between "IMG" and "width".

That's it.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you, *Sandpiper*! Maybe I'll give it a try sometime!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was at TJ's the other day, gave a kind of half look for some good grated Romano or Parmesan.  Didn't see any, but wasn't looking hard.  So today planned on buying it at my usual grocery store.  Packaging changed and price . . . up about $3.50.  (Quite certain quantity didn't increase.)  NO, thank you.  I'm sure TJ's will have it.  Back there in the next few days.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

mmmm mmmm mmmm good!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Still no frozen asparagus at Trader Joes. So sad. I ended up leaving with a lot more than I intended...again....
blondie mix, crackers, pretzels, soy milk, coconut milk, and goat cheese


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I really like Trader Joe's, but the parking is so terrible at the closest one (midtown Atlanta) that I seldom go.  If I can make it over on a weekday morning or something it's fine.  But evenings you end up parking in the next lot over and having a long way to carry groceries.  And a lot of times on the weekends even that lot is full due to it being for a movie theater and some restaurants and bars.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> I really like Trader Joe's, but the parking is so terrible at the closest one (midtown Atlanta) that I seldom go. If I can make it over on a weekday morning or something it's fine. But evenings you end up parking in the next lot over and having a long way to carry groceries. And a lot of times on the weekends even that lot is full due to it being for a movie theater and some restaurants and bars.


I live about 5 miles from two Trader Joe's. Parking at one is bad -- lot is too small for TJ's and other stores in that strip. Plenty of parking at the other one and it's easy in and out of the lot. So I go to TJ's in Downers Grove, IL.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Is this parking issue a trend with them?  . They are opening the one here in San Antonio November 2nd. I went to google street view and found the location. The parking lot is basically in the parking lot of some apartments. Higher priced ones, but still apartments. Small building and I guess one has to fight over parking with residents. I am sure they are loving it    It is a very very busy area with not a lot of parking at all. Unfortunately for me, there is no way I can find my way there driving. Its just too much stress for me. 

And its also near Central Market, which is basically HEB grocery store chain version of a Traders Joe. I only been there once as that one is even more smack in the middle of the city. So they put the 2 similar stores in the same area and leaving the rest of us dry.  . A few of the Central Market items are now showing up in my local HEB and I love them. They are either organic or natural. 

So I just keep drooling over all the things you get.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Trader Joe's just opened up about 50 miles from my town. The grand opening made the evening news and created excitement all over the greater Tampa Bay Area. My friends and I are planning for a little roadtrip (about 90 minutes one way) to check out it. Of course, we'll see the sites in the area as well, but this store is definitely on our list!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just back.  Trying a couple new things from the freezer case -- Chile Lime Chicken Burgers and Chicken Gyoza Potstickers.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

WASHINGTON (AP) - The grocery store chain Trader Joe's is recalling peanut butter that has been linked to 29 salmonella illnesses in 18 states. The Food and Drug Administration and the federal Centers for Disease Control said Saturday that the store's *Creamy Salted Valencia Peanut Butter*, which is sold nationwide, is the likely source of the outbreak. The agencies are investigating whether any other items sold at the store could be contaminated. More than three-fourths of those who became ill were children under the age of 18. No deaths have been reported.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Is this parking issue a trend with them? . They are opening the one here in San Antonio November 2nd. I went to google street view and found the location. The parking lot is basically in the parking lot of some apartments. Higher priced ones, but still apartments. Small building and I guess one has to fight over parking with residents. I am sure they are loving it  It is a very very busy area with not a lot of parking at all. Unfortunately for me, there is no way I can find my way there driving. Its just too much stress for me.
> 
> And its also near Central Market, which is basically HEB grocery store chain version of a Traders Joe. I only been there once as that one is even more smack in the middle of the city. So they put the 2 similar stores in the same area and leaving the rest of us dry. . A few of the Central Market items are now showing up in my local HEB and I love them. They are either organic or natural.
> 
> So I just keep drooling over all the things you get.


I think their "thing" is going into populated urban areas where it's already kill or be killed for parking.  Thus the seemingly common problem of terrible parking. I've lived in Minneapolis and now I'm in San Francisco, and parking at both TJ's in both states was bad. 20 parking spots for 100 cars coming and going. There are several TJ's within a ten mile radius of where I live. So I have it down now. Of course, the one furthest from is the best for parking. But it's just six miles away so worth the drive. And I avoid the prime time shopping times and weekends. Then it's not bad.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Trader Joe's at 122 Ogden Ave., Downers Grove, IL

TJ's would be a small section of the gray area immediately to the left of the white square. Plenty of parking at any time. Easy in and easy out.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Trader Joe's at 122 Ogden Ave., Downers Grove, IL
> 
> TJ's would be a small section of the gray area immediately to the left of the white square. Plenty of parking at any time.


Lucky Ducky!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunday I got this to give as a gift. Going back tomorrow (today) for one or two more as gifts and one for me. ($10 each) I've got to try those flavors. Salt & pepper potato chip chocolate?!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Yummy, *Sandpiper*! I am currently enjoying Ghiardelli A Touch of Sea Salt Dark Chocolate. The one with Coconut is divine, too!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Trader Joe's at 122 Ogden Ave., Downers Grove, IL
> 
> TJ's would be a small section of the gray area immediately to the left of the white square. Plenty of parking at any time. Easy in and easy out.


Oh sure, rub it in!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I do have favorite parking spots -- first two or three closest to stores just couple aisles from TJ's.  They were almost always open.  Went there today.  Those spots are now designated for handicapped.  It had to be those spots?


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't been to TJ's in a while, but I always did love them.  Great cheeses and other very interesting foods.  What I hated though, and this was consistently the case, is their parking lots.  I have never been to a TJ's where there is easy, spacious parking.  They always buy stores where the parking lot is guaranteed to give your paint job a nick.  I almost feel that it is part of their business plan.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

TJ's at 680 Roosevelt Rd., Glen Ellyn, IL

This store and the one in Downers Grove are both about five miles from me, in different directions. TJ's is a store in part of the larger gray square with red line in front of it (it's a decorative awning). I haven't been to this store for a few years. I don't know if stores or parking there have changed. It doesn't look too bad in the screen shot. But the last time I was there, parking was bad. Not enough for the number of popular stores. Traffic in the area is bad. Not easy to get in and out of the lot as I remember. The other store in Downers Grove is so easy to get to. Five miles and only two left turns to get there. You could almost call it one turn as the other / first is just a block away from where I live. Then it's a straight shot for almost the whole five miles.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And here is mine. The first and only Traders Joe in the 7th largest city in the Country. I marked the building and you see the small parking lot behind it. That large square building below are those luxury apartments. Although they have some parking in the middle of it, the parking lot at Traders Joe is used by visitors also and tenants that don't yet want to put their car in the parking garage. The other parking lot on the picture next to Traders Joe belongs to the golf club. Not allowed to park there.

You actually have to drive into the apartment driveway from the main street to get to the parking. Along with the other businesses you see lower left in front of those apartments.

Its a total nightmare. Which is why I haven't been there and probably wont be. Even though distance wise, its not all that far.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Its a total nightmare. Which is why I haven't been there and probably wont be. Even though distance wise, its not all that far.


No fun! I probably wouldn't go there either. If I could walk everywhere I wanted to go, I would be big-time happy.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks like other than Alan's store, (which is probably where the CEO of TJ's lives), parking is an abomination.  So my theory that a horrible parking lot and parking experience is part of the business plan holds.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's just been reported that Berthold Albrecht, who was in charge of the North American operations of Aldi corporation, which also owns Trader Joe's, died aged only 58.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Lee44 said:


> Looks like other than Alan's store, (which is probably where the CEO of TJ's lives), parking is an abomination. So my theory that a horrible parking lot and parking experience is part of the business plan holds.


Another exception here! My closest one (less than ten minutes away) is in a shopping center with another large supermarket and a KMart and a couple of dozen other smaller stores, so there's always plenty of parking. Planning to go tomorrow....


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Our nearest store is in Duluth, Georgia, about 12 miles from us. The parking is marginal most of the year, but after Thanksgiving, it's almost impossible. I hate that, since I'm steeling myself for a pre-Christmas run.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sad to hear about Albrecht, so young.  

Regarding their business plan, perhaps it is not their plan, but every store that I have been to, and that's quite a few, has had that feeling like you better get out of here (the parking lot) because you are pressing your luck that your car will come out the same way that it went in.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh jeez... I bought the "Trader Joes Mustard Gift Pack" as a gift for a mustard lover in my life (I swear)... and thought I should get one for myself to make sure what I was giving her was edible... oh jeez.  The Provincial Mustard?  I've already had two mustard sandwiches and think I need to go back for a fourth... erm... I mean third.  I might just eat it out of the bottle with a spoon.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Their Christmas stuff is great, I like these hazelnut shortbread cookies... last year I got their chocolate covered, peanut butter filled nuggets (ie: crack) and put them in a nice container for my Dad. My parents rarely go to TJ's, and he loved them of course. Would also make a nice, inexpensive teachers or hostess gift, you can pick up some nice looking mason style jars at a lot of supermarkets...


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Their Christmas stuff is great, I like these hazelnut shortbread cookies... last year I got their chocolate covered, peanut butter filled nuggets (ie: crack)


Oh man... the chocolate covered Joe Joes? FORGET ABOUT IT. I'll eat the entire container by myself. I'm SO sad that they've discontinued their plain vanilla bean filling covered in dark chocolate version, though (now you can only get peppermint, chocolate-chocolate, peanut butter, and ginger). I think I had a full on spiritual experience the first time I had one.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My parents just discovered TJ's Kona Shortbread, and shared a box with me.  Yum!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So we just came back from our first venture to Traders Joe. Never been to one and they just opened the only one in San Antonio in November. I don't think the experience will be repeated anytime soon. 

I am so stressed out and I didn't even drive.   . They picked the worst location in our city and plonked it right smack in the middle. 70 parking spaces that are packed into a shopping row, 2 huge luxury apartment buildings across from the biggest foo foo shopping mecca you can imagine. Just getting there was a nightmare. Turning into it was stop and go. Mostly stop. You can go into the parking lot only one way and out one way. So there is a row of cars all waiting for a spot. You can do nothing but sit and wait. When we got there they had a young lady with some parking sign waving folks to spots, or something like that. Utter madness. 

I was told it was a quiet day today  . Inside people everywhere. I couldn't turn around, or look at much. We did end up spending 100 bucks. I bought a few wine bottles and some beer. I did get the cookie butter which I am munching on right now. I couldn't find it until the very end. The frozen isle was the worst. Cart to cart and folks chit chatting in the middle. 

I never got to see most of the stuff mentioned here as I just couldn't find it. Or see it through all the people. I just stuck my arm out and grabbed stuff. I am claustrophobic and don't like people so close to me. Yikes. 

If I lived in the area and could walk to the place, I would go there again. Hubby was complaining about the prices of the meats. He made a bee line to the meats  . 

I am cooling some wine now, I need to calm down. That cookie butter is the food of the dark forces. Dangerous. 
I did get some frozen dinner thingies for work and some of that soup in the big can. Basically, if it wasn't on the huge endcaps or displays in the middle, I didn't see it. 

I had to skip the veggie section, just could not get in there with my cart. 

Its a nice looking store, just in the wrong area and too far away and way to busy. 

I need a strong drink now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

*Atunah*, so sorry about that. TJ's does seem to be busier on weekends. (True of all grocery stores?) I can notice the difference. I was at TJ's yesterday. Guess I'm lucky. BIG parking lot at one of the two TJ's I'm near. Easy in and out. Have found a few products there that are now staples for me -- Satay sauce, dijon mustard, low sodium chicken broth, natural grain tortilla chips, some of their seasonings.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was looking for that Satay thingy since you guys have mentioned it. But I had no clue what isle it was in, what it looked like and never saw it. I went up and down all isles a few times and still didn't see a lot of the stuff mentioned here. I think this is a store better visited several times to get a feel for the layout and know where what is. Everytime I stopped to read labels on stuff, I had folks and arms coming from all over the place. Then I have to get away like a trapped rabbit.  . It doesn't help that I have to either step back far to read, or get close with my bifocals. I don't have any great medium distance vision. 

Trader's Joe did make me really miss an Aldi though. Don't think I'll ever get one of those though.

I like the idea of the Trader's Joe as smaller stores like that is what I am used to from Germany and I really miss those, but not this particular unit.  .


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jar isn't too big: 3" diameter, 3.5" high. I bought two more jars yesterday. I paid $2.79 per jar. It was in isle I think of as staples -- condiments, seasonings, pasta and Italian sauces. Items like that. I've seen it in a special display in other part of the store too.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Atunah!  Just wanted to let you know that my first couple trips to Trader Joes were overwhelming and awful, too, but I promise once you get the swing of things, it'll be worth the parking hassle.    Go during the week if you can (ESPECIALLY if this is the only one in town).  A smaller crowd will make it much less maddening.  

The biggest thing for me was switch from the idea of shopping for brands (whole rows of cereals as far as the eye can see!) to shopping for items.  They have ketchup.  It will be just one bottle, sitting on the shelf, with no other ketchup around.  But it will be the best ketchup you've tasted.  Everything is "Trader Joes" brand, so there is very rarely a "Oh!  I'm in the coffee aisle now!"  It's the coffee/paper towel/breakfast cereal/rice milk aisle.  But once you get used to it, it makes shopping so much easier.  You don't have to compare brands and prices, you just pick up the ketchup and you're on your way (in the interest of fair disclosure, I've never tried their ketchup.  But their mustard is stellar!).

And speaking of that wine you're drinking, is it Charles Shaw?  The $3.99 bottle?  My friend, who is an aficionado, says that if California released all of the wine they produce each year, it would drive down their prices, so they sell the excess to Trader Joes, who bottle it under their own label and sell it as a generic.  Each case is different and sometimes you're drinking a bottle that is regularly selling for $19 in a store, sometimes $100.  It's kind of fun.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> You don't have to compare brands and prices, you just pick up the ketchup and you're on your way (in the interest of fair disclosure, I've never tried their ketchup. But their mustard is stellar!).


I have tried the ketchup. Like most everything else in the store -- good! TJ's Dijon mustard . . . mustard now goes on and in more than it used to.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Jar isn't too big: 3" diameter, 3.5" high. I bought two more jars yesterday. I paid $2.79 per jar. It was in isle I think of as staples -- condiments, seasonings, pasta and Italian sauces. Items like that. I've seen it in a special display in other part of the store too.


oh, thanks for the pic. I'll look for it next time. I think I seen the isle with noodles and condiments. Couldn't get down the isle. 

*Kate* I can go during the week, its just a matter of driving for me. Its just horrible. So much stress for me. As for brands, I am not really a brand person. I am used to shopping at like ALDI, Norma and all kinds of these stores in germany that have store label stuff. 
You should have seen me shopping at an american store for the first time. I think my jaw is still laying on the floor at that store. . I had never seen that many cereals in my life. 
So Trader's Joe is much more what I am used to from back then. I like not having 100 different pasta sauces to pick from. Just show me a couple of good ones and I am done.

I got some french wines very well priced and some of the Charles Shaw. That is 2.99 at our store. I am drinking it now. Really good actually. 
I got the french wines as I love them and they are harder to find here locally for a good price. I am pretty low brow when it comes to wine. . I can find really good wines under $10.

That is interesting about what wine it is. I read that some look at some number on the bottle and if they like the Shaw, they go and buy a case of the same number.

I also got the TJ beer, the bohemian style. Since I was born and raised in that region, I will be able to tell if its good. 

I am munching on graham crackers right now and they are so good. That was one of those stick arm out and grab items in the frozen isle. The yacking ladies wouldn't move.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah, how long have you been here?  My condo neighbor is from Germany.  Came here in about mid '60s.  Still has her accent.  I'm pure German ethnicity 'cept for a drop of French that snuck in.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Atunah, to make you feel more comfortable about TJs:
Trader Joe's was founded by Joe Coulombe and has been owned since 1979 by a family trust set up by the late German businessman Theo Albrecht, one of the two brothers behind the German discount supermarket chain Aldi.
So you see, the store should be familiar to you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I came here in 1995. Texas-Oklahoma and back to Texas.  

I do still have a bit of an accent I am sure. Never gonna sound like a Texan.  . I don't think its pronounced though. Some can't tell where I am from and I have been told I come from Alaska and New Orleans.  . I think someone was a bit drunk then.  

Was a long way to learn the language well. Now I can't enjoy fiction in german anymore. 

I still miss some foods and I never cooked much while in Germany. I learned to cook certain dishes so I could have them here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Atunah, to make you feel more comfortable about TJs:
> Trader Joe's was founded by Joe Coulombe and has been owned since 1979 by a family trust set up by the late German businessman Theo Albrecht, one of the two brothers behind the German discount supermarket chain Aldi.
> So you see, the store should be familiar to you.


I think I heard Cora talk about that somewhere in the WC. That is very interesting. I guess TJ is like the fancy version of ALDI. I was expecting the coin operated carts today at TJ. 

They just need to build a few more TJ here. One is just not enough.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would not be able to stand the crowding you mentioned.
Our Trader Joe's is a "normal" place now.
I cannot tolerate crowds.  Not in the store nor in the parking lot.
So I sympathize with your experience. During the week, I can go into ours and browse calmly.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

It's possible that store was crazy busy because it recently opened. We might get one here in VT, and I know I'll probably go on opening day even though it will be a madhouse. There is a mall across the street from the potential new location, so I can always park there and cross the street (they're pretty good with forcing new development to have crosswalks, sidewalks, etc.).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have seen the pictures and the local story of our opening in November. It was cart to cart in 4 rows and the line went all the way around the store. Basically you could only shop whatever you happen to pass by while in the line. . A friend of mine purposely went there on opening day. Planned.   . I cannot relate to folks like that. 

They had off duty cops directing the traffic it was so busy on opening. I am talking a intersection on which TJ is located all the way down a very busy road. Those pictures freaked me out.

I might attempt to go there at some point by myself. I'll have to meditate first and pray to some gods or something first .

I put a pot roast in the slow cooker earlier that we had also picked up at TJ. Cabernet Beef Pot Roast. Nice looking chunk of meat that one. I'll know after dinner how good it was. 

Next time I want to get some of the cheeses. I couldn't look close enough because those darn other humans got in my way.

I think the reason we got out with mostly wine and beer is because it was the only section where I could breathe. It was the most quiet one. Nobody there. It was funny standing there alone watching the madness down the outside lanes.



geoffthomas said:


> I would not be able to stand the crowding you mentioned.
> Our Trader Joe's is a "normal" place now.
> I cannot tolerate crowds. Not in the store nor in the parking lot.
> So I sympathize with your experience. During the week, I can go into ours and browse calmly.


Hate crowds. Its part of the reason I hate shopping, any kind of shopping. I think I was at our mall maybe 3 times in the 13 years we lived here. People get incredibly non human like when they are in a hurry and there are lots of them. Brings out the worst and it sucks my energy. 
I swear, I get depressed when I have to be around many people for long. 
And don't get me started with fighting over parking spaces. I am a total doormat in that game. I just can't fight anyone. And in Texas you never know who you might p*ss off accidentally cutting them off or something.

Just too much stress.

I don't think the store is going to slow down any. We are the 7th largest city in the country and folks have been wanting a TJ for years. Don't know how many people we have living here, 1.7 million? And only ONE TJ for all of them. . And a whopping 70 parking spaces.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah....but its Texas, so the parking spaces are REALLY big!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> yeah....but its Texas, so the parking spaces are REALLY big!


Not really and everyone is driving these large boats and boxes to fill them up to the lines. . I have a car that in Germany I would have considered on the large side for a hatchback. Here, I can't find it in the parking lots as I am surrounded by monsters. I would need a step stool for most of the things that folks drive here. 

I want a small Fiat or a VW bug or something like that. But I am afraid I get squashed here.

Parking spaces in front of TJ are on the smaller side. I guess they had to use every inch. We parked in with hubby's car and had to squeeze in between a hummer and a HUGE truck.

Oh how I wish I could walk to go shopping. I really miss that. I used to drive from the village to the next town and then walk all the way from the butcher to the bakery, to the deli and everything else. All while carrying large fabric bags or a basket. Those where the days.

I'd rather go to 10 different TJ size stores than one super size market.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I do drive around these west suburbs.  I have driven into downtown Chicago once or twice -- many many years ago.  I get tired of stop and go -- in and out of the car.  I would be happy too if I could walk everywhere I want to go.  Somebody in another TJ's thread said they're walking distance to TJ's.  Aaaaaah!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Atunah said:


> So we just came back from our first venture to Traders Joe. Never been to one and they just opened the only one in San Antonio in November. I don't think the experience will be repeated anytime soon.
> 
> I am so stressed out and I didn't even drive.  . They picked the worst location in our city and plonked it right smack in the middle. 70 parking spaces that are packed into a shopping row, 2 huge luxury apartment buildings across from the biggest foo foo shopping mecca you can imagine. Just getting there was a nightmare. Turning into it was stop and go. Mostly stop. You can go into the parking lot only one way and out one way. So there is a row of cars all waiting for a spot. You can do nothing but sit and wait. When we got there they had a young lady with some parking sign waving folks to spots, or something like that. Utter madness.
> 
> ...


I swear that must be part of their business plan. I've lived in two states in the past three years (Minnesota and California) and the Trader Joe's parking was the only drawback in both states. But I like TJ's too much, I just never, ever, ever, ever, ever... okay I'll stop... go during primetime. If you can go on a Tuesday at 1:30 PM, then the parking and crowds aren't that bad.

Last Monday I went at 2:30 PM to one of the TJ's here in San Francisco. Usually a good time to go. I entered the parking lot and it was too late! Trapped. I couldn't flee, I was stuck. I forgot it was Presidents Day, a holiday. Nooooo! Took me ten minutes just to park, and the lines to the cash register were looong. At that point, I just had to grin and bear it.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Jar isn't too big: 3" diameter, 3.5" high. I bought two more jars yesterday. I paid $2.79 per jar. It was in isle I think of as staples -- condiments, seasonings, pasta and Italian sauces. Items like that. I've seen it in a special display in other part of the store too.


Oh yea, I love that bad boy! I just had (tonight) the dipping sause with some TJ's Chicken Tikka Samosas which equaled, extra delicious. 










Their curry sauses (red and yellow) are also awesome. I get their "just chicken" chicken. Dump that in a pan with the yellow or red curry, and I let that bad boy simmer for a bit with some TJ's rice (three mintes in the microwave), and that is tasty!


----------

